# Well,  What happened was............



## frodo (Mar 18, 2015)

the reason i have not been around,

i switched Television provider companies.

I had Direct Tv. At $130.00 a mth. I switched over to franklin co. telephone co.
at $40.00 a mth. bundled with phone and computer.
So. I had the guys come out and install their box's, paid $100.00 deposit. and the $100.00 connect fee
to be spread out over 3 mths. Seems I joined during their billing period. So I did not get a bill for the new service. BUT, The next billing cycle. i was prorated and double billed, ANd the connect fee was added to it.
my service . My mthy service is $130.00 for phone,pc,tv
so the bill was $360.00. I is a po Mo FO. Do not have 360 hanging around. I had to wait till I had it

after I paid the 360.00 i was also charged 100. for the mth I did not use,
and a NEW reconnect fee!!!!!!!!!!!
565.00 total!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
$%#(&%^&#)*&&%$$^^#)&^$


----------



## nealtw (Mar 18, 2015)

Ouch, we were thinking of sending out a search party.


----------



## slownsteady (Mar 18, 2015)

Thought you got bored of us. Anyway, did you try having a discussion with customer service?


----------



## mmb617 (Mar 19, 2015)

I had cable, phone and internet through our local cable company to the tune of $200/month. There's never anything worth watching on TV, and the only calls we got on the landline were from telemarketers so I knew it was time for a change. I dropped the phone and TV service and put an antenna on the roof. I did keep the 75 Mbps internet service but saved $125/month. Well worth it in my eyes.


----------



## frodo (Mar 19, 2015)

slownsteady said:


> Thought you got bored of us. Anyway, did you try having a discussion with customer service?




it just gets better and better,  I woke up this morning and the screen was black on the Tv in the livingroom,  then a message rolled on the screen....
settop box not authorised....contact provider...

so, at 830 am,  I called my provider.   
I was informed, that a technichan would be dispatched to my home at a price of $100.00,  for a connection fee.  OH!!!!!!HELL NAH!!!!!!!!!

I paid 100.00 bucks yesterday, for "connection"  and if their is a problem
you fix it.

NO<  I was informed,  their would be a charge,  

I hung up, cussed the wall,,,,the dog, the cat,  
then I called their general manager.

I told him....OH   HELL NAW!!!!!  I already paid for connection,  if it did not connect,  do it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

he clickity clacked on his computer, we found out their was a computer glitch
took us 5 minutes to fix....and no 100.00 charge

I think that lady is trying to get my pressure up


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2015)

Grass aint always greener is it?


----------



## frodo (Mar 20, 2015)

Chris said:


> Grass aint always greener is it?





after its all said and done.  i'm saving $90.00 a mth from where  was.


----------



## Rumi (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm glad to hear you finally had a victory and a somewhat happy ending frodo!

I admit I was expecting a continued nightmare story, which seems to be how these blasted things go. :hide:

Good for you!  :::


- by the way, I got a kick out of your signature.


----------



## buffalo (Apr 27, 2015)

I think on the news I saw a option coming where you can pay for select channels. I know out of the 300 I have , I watch mayBe 10?


----------



## mmb617 (Apr 27, 2015)

buffalo said:


> I think on the news I saw a option coming where you can pay for select channels. I know out of the 300 I have , I watch mayBe 10?



That would be great but I don't see it happening. It would be hard for the provider to justify the $100+/month charge for 10 channels, but it's easy when they say you're getting 300 channels even though you only watch 10. 

And you can bet you're never going to buy those 10 channels for $10/month.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 27, 2015)

Verizon FIOS is offering smaller packages and add-ons that come with specific themes (like sports, golf, etc).  you can also get HBO as a separate subscription, but you have to have a smart TV or hook it up to a computer ( which will be standard in the near future IMO)
 But the cable companies are hanging on to the old ways for now.


----------

